# Pet Friendly Temp Housing / Hotels



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi expats,
My family and I are moving to Dubai in early-April and we have two medium sized dogs. We will require a temporary apartment/furnished hotel for 2-4 weeks while we are house hunting. 

Does anyone know of any dog-friendly hotel apartments? We haven't had much luck on the internet. (Those that say that are pet friendly indeed are not once we contact them). 

Thank you!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

MICK38 said:


> Hi expats,
> My family and I are moving to Dubai in early-April and we have two medium sized dogs. We will require a temporary apartment/furnished hotel for 2-4 weeks while we are house hunting.
> 
> Does anyone know of any dog-friendly hotel apartments? We haven't had much luck on the internet. (Those that say that are pet friendly indeed are not once we contact them).
> ...


Its not like the US or even some parts of the UK .... I asked the same question when we first came over here and the resounding answer even to this day is no .... especially since most of these establishments are run by Indians and Pakistanis who in the vast majority believe dogs to be very unclean animals ... even if not, bordering on hating them ...


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Its not like the US or even some parts of the UK .... I asked the same question when we first came over here and the resounding answer even to this day is no .... especially since most of these establishments are run by Indians and Pakistanis who in the vast majority believe dogs to be very unclean animals ... even if not, bordering on hating them ...


I have some friends that were leaving Dubai to move back to the US...they have 2 small dogs. They had found a temp place for a couple of weeks as they had sold all their furniture faster than expected. Places do exist, at least for small dogs/cats maybe.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> especially since most of these establishments are run by Indians and Pakistanis who in the vast majority believe dogs to be very unclean animals ... even if not, bordering on hating them ...


Really are they "run" by Indians and Pakistanis? Not owned/managed by western chains or by Arabs/UAE nationals who decide the policy? Have you never come across a western chain which has a hotel apartment or hotel and has a no pets policy?

Also, I am not a muslim but I gather that dogs are not considered clean in Islam - so is it that big a shock given it is a Muslim country? 

I gather that you are happy to leave the place and can't wait to get out of it. Also, this place deserves most of the criticism it gets. But there is a fine line between constructive and useless criticism


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hotels/ hotel apartments do not allow dogs. That is quite understandably as they cater primarily for tourists who would not have their pets in tow whilst on holiday. Looking at it from a hotel operator's point of view, they also need to please all their customers and the reality is that not everyone would be impressed with having pets in the hotel - I love animals but I would not stay in hotel that allow pets! You most likely take good care of your pets but that's not the case for everyone and it is impossible for a hotel to know what kind of pet-owner you are until you arrive, so in that respect, it is simpler to not allow pets.

Once you are settled and renting an apartment from a private landlord, you will find that a lot of landlords allow dogs, as do a lot of the developments. Emaar developments are probably the most pet-friendly. 

Other option is take them to a kennel and visit every day but if that's not an option and you have friends and family at home who can look after your pets for a few weeks, then arrange to have them shipped out once you've found an apartment.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Really are they "run" by Indians and Pakistanis? Not owned/managed by western chains or by Arabs/UAE nationals who decide the policy? Have you never come across a western chain which has a hotel apartment or hotel and has a no pets policy?
> 
> Also, I am not a muslim but I gather that dogs are not considered clean in Islam - so is it that big a shock given it is a Muslim country?
> 
> I gather that you are happy to leave the place and can't wait to get out of it. Also, this place deserves most of the criticism it gets. *But there is a fine line between constructive and useless criticism*




You think !! ... show me just about anywhere in this country that realistically is not run by Indians or Pakistanis and I'll ride a horse backwards to Timbucktoo. They are the backbone of the work force here through and through, so obviously also have an input to what happens either deliberately or otherwise irrespective of who owns whatever ... I didn't say they own the places I said they run them ...... This is far from any type of smeere or racist comment. it is fact ! ... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> I have some friends that were leaving Dubai to move back to the US...they have 2 small dogs. They had found a temp place for a couple of weeks as they had sold all their furniture faster than expected. Places do exist, at least for small dogs/cats maybe.


As Maz25 states ... hotels etc here do not allow dogs .... The only place I have found are the diferent kenneling vacilities scattered about !


----------

